# Im Writing A Furry Story And Am Looking For Characters



## BansheeThunder (Jul 3, 2009)

I plan on starting a furry story but am short on ideas for characters. If you have a character that you would like featured in the story id be happy to put him or her in. I am looking for some bad guys and good guys as well as some minor characters. If you have a character you want featured ill be happy to tell you the role he/she would play in the story. So if you want a character in it of know someone who would message me on here, or email me. My MSN and Yahoo are provided on my profile


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 3, 2009)

This probably belongs in The Writers Bloc. Also, might help if you told at least a little about the story line.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 3, 2009)

My character's an 18 year old hyooman war veteran.  He has scars all over his body that make no sense in any way and is impossibly trained in firearms (of all types!).  He is a villain because he's a hyooman and he likes to do evil hyooman things.  Did I mention he's a hyooman?  Anyways, he's the leader of this big evil organization that thinks Furries should be fursecuted and wants to kill the planet with his fellow Hyoomans.  He wears only overly baggy pants as normal and belts across his chest & arms.


----------



## BansheeThunder (Jul 3, 2009)

I think i can use you in the story attaman. and to attorny at lawl if u have a character u would like featured then i will be happy 2 share a summery with u


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 3, 2009)

BansheeThunder said:


> I think i can use you in the story attaman.



Pfffft ahahaha.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 3, 2009)

I lol'd also. But I think I might go for this. So, I'll add your MSN.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 4, 2009)

Can I be in your story? I'm also a hyooomun but I am a communist who is trying to stop the furries through evulz soviet government control and oppress the furries.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 4, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> This probably belongs in The Writers Bloc. Also, might help if you told at least a little about the story line.


 
It's already IN Writers Bloc!  TWICE!

He made a thread in Writers Bloc and ALSO here in The Den.  A mod then moved the thread in The Den to Writer's Bloc.  SO HE MAKES A THIRD THREAD IN THE DEN AGIAN.

STOP SPAMMING.  WE GET IT, YOU LACK ANY CREATIVITY TO MAKE ORIGINAL CHARACTERS AND YOU WANT OTHERS TO BAIL YOU OUT.


----------



## BansheeThunder (Jul 4, 2009)

ok ive read some of your posts and ur nothing but a burner. get a life besides burning and trying to make yourself look smart


----------



## Graviolies (Jul 4, 2009)

fuckin' looooollllllll


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 4, 2009)

Contrary to what those love-and-care hippy furfags say, the fandom really does need some culling. Mostly the stupid, I suppose, and babyfurs, if it were up to me.


----------



## BansheeThunder (Jul 4, 2009)

Im sick of all of the fucking burners with no life, sit on the computer all day, and try to make themselves seem smart and know everything


----------



## Brazen (Jul 4, 2009)

Successful troll is successful.

I niggerdare you to write the story with everyone who flamed (or as you put it, "burned") you here on the forums like AshleyAshes and Werevixen as the main bad guys who get completely pwned by your totally awesome and original fursona in the end. Then post it up here for us to read.


Also have the following characters have cameo appearances in the story:

Kilgore from Apocalypse Now.
Knick Knack from The Man with the Golden Gun.
That girl from Ghostbusters.
Kevin from Mission Hill.
The heavy from Team Fortress 2.
Dorian Gray from The Picture of Dorian Gray.
And finally Cooking Mama from Cooking Mama.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 4, 2009)

BansheeThunder said:


> ok ive read some of your posts and ur nothing but a burner. get a life besides burning and trying to make yourself look smart



XD OMG GUYS WERE ALL BURNERS 
BETTER TURN OFF DAT STOVE!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 4, 2009)

oh yes, and I'm a wolf/bird/fox/cat/mouse/fish/ostrich hybrid with rainbow colours 5 heads and 16 tails and I can fly and shoot lasers out of my eyes.


----------



## Mongoose Ink (Jul 4, 2009)

Hmm, strange as it may seem, if you're a writer, why are you not able to come up with your own characters?  The mark of a good writer is to be able to create original characters, filling them with enough depth and personality that they seem real and identifiable to the reader.

If you can't even come up with your own characters, however lackluster they may be, then you have no business being a writer.  At least not a writer of fiction. 

If you want to write using only things other people have done or made, then please, go write a biography or a news article.

And if you're still desperate for characters, how about a can of cream of mushroom soup which desperately wishes it could one day accompany the chicken of its dreams in the world's most splendid casserole.  This is the crap people will give you because you are too lame and lazy to think for yourself.

Better yet, just go back to reading the back of a bag of Cheetos in your mom's basement.


----------



## Vintage (Jul 5, 2009)

Mongoose Ink said:


> words



i said something like this (albeit a lot angrier) but was told to lay off.

i don't really think the guy's a troll, because when he posted this twice in writer's bloc and was berated for being lazy, where did he go?  here, because a furry forum is automatically going to be more accepting than a forum where people seriously critique writing; it's natural to prefer a forum where FLUFFLES is the order of the day because you don't actually get critique.

so, uh, if you're a troll, guy, you got me with this little bit of psychology.  you win the TOPPER SHUTT AWARD FOR A+ TROLLING


----------



## BansheeThunder (Jul 5, 2009)

trolls are furry haters which i am not and the other one was moved to writers bloc


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 5, 2009)

BansheeThunder said:


> trolls are furry haters which i am not and the other one was moved to writers bloc


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)

Learn the meaning of words before you use them.

A troll is not a person who just starts a fight. Trolls are more clever. They are suggesting that you are not an idiot but instead an intelligent person who is purposefully pretending to be an idiot to gain entertainment from our reaction.

I disagree with this assement that you are clever and intelligent.


----------



## BansheeThunder (Jul 5, 2009)

ashley why dont u just stop burning??


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't help burning, I'm gay, being flaming is in my genes.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 5, 2009)

BansheeThunder said:


> trolls are furry haters


 Wut?  So, it's impossible to troll anything not-Furry, because it'd have absolutely no effect on it?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 5, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Wut? So, it's impossible to troll anything not-Furry, because it'd have absolutely no effect on it?


 
Kinda makes you feel less than optomistic about any research he might do for his writing, doesn't it?


----------



## X (Jul 5, 2009)

3 of the same thread? why? your first one got locked, did you get nothing from that?


----------



## BansheeThunder (Jul 7, 2009)

i closed one of them because of the burners like ashley


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 7, 2009)

If you think he's burning now.. wait until you see the response AFTER you write something.

If you're going to be a writer, you need to learn to take rejection and criticism in stride.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

BansheeThunder said:


> i closed one of them because of the burners like ashley



Someone really needs to learn to take criticism. If you plan on being a serious artist, you really, really need to learn.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 7, 2009)

Is this thread still open?  OP, why don't you request that it be locked, since you already have another one going.


----------

